

Kaa: An open-source platform for the IoT - mindcrime
http://www.kaaproject.org/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://iotevent.eu/platform/kaa-open-source-platform-
interne...](http://iotevent.eu/platform/kaa-open-source-platform-internet-
everything/), which points to this.

